# Judy's Kidding Thread



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't have an exact date on Judy, but she is getting close!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is sure filling up. Good luck with kidding.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I can tell she has really dropped since yesterday!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She sure does look close! That udder is getting full  And she sure does look like she has dropped. Good luck with kidding, hope everything goes great!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!! I'm super excited  
We are hoping for some nice does so far this year we have 1 doe and 4 bucks :-\


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sending :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way!! How do her ligs feel? Getting pliable yet?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Sending :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way!! How do her ligs feel? Getting pliable yet?


I haven't been able to feel them for a few days now...and I'm pretty good at it. Well with all the other girls anyway. Judy is so meaty...I can't tell if that's why I can't feel them or if they have truly disappeared. She is a little grouchy so she isn't a fan of you feeling around on her. She doesn't like other goats or people. I think everything annoys her (besides food...she loves food lol.) She is holding her tail a little different. Who knows she may fool me and stay prego for another week or so?! :rolly eyes:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe she's just grumpy becuse she's pregnant lol. If those ligs are fading it should be soon. Can't wait to see those baby pics!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Maybe she's just grumpy becuse she's pregnant lol. If those ligs are fading it should be soon. Can't wait to see those baby pics!


I'd like to think that but she has always been grumpy....even before she was pregnant lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Judy still isn't giving up those babies!! *sigh*
But I do have a question. She hasn't eaten or drank hardly anything in about the past 3 days. I know it's normal for some goats' appetites to reduce, but for days? I'm starting to worry about her. Her udders are almost dragging the ground. Poor girl I know she has to be miserable!! She just stands in one spot, starring and yawning.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd hit her with several cc B complex & probious. She sure looks almost ready.
Is she walking ok?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

nancy d said:


> I'd hit her with several cc B complex & probious. She sure looks almost ready.
> Is she walking ok?


Yes, she is walking fine...well more like "waddling" haha


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are a few pics from today


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got Ms. Judy some alpha alpha pellets today...she ate those right up!! So she is eating. Just not like usual,


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Omg udders..sure shes not a dairy cow? Lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Omg udders..sure shes not a dairy cow? Lol


She is the size of one! Lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Idk how much bigger Judy's udders can get before they burst!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

How much longer does everyone think? And what do you think she will have?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My gosh I hope for her sake soon lol. Poor thing looks miserable. And those udders, ouch! I'm gonna say 3, 2 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm gonna say 3... Two boys and a girl


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

3?!! That would be awesome! Especially if we got some pretty girls


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

C'mon Judy, it's got to be today right?! Give up those kids lol!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> C'mon Judy, it's got to be today right?! Give up those kids lol!!


I've been saying that for at least 2 weeks now!! Lol
She is killing me!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing 2, 1 boy and 1 girl.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm guessing 2, 1 boy and 1 girl.


This is our first kidding with Judy but her previous owner said she usually has twins.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe she just wants to have Easter babies lol?!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Maybe she just wants to have Easter babies lol?!


Maybe that's it


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

HOPEFULLY! It will be sooner than later!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> HOPEFULLY! It will be sooner than later!


Hopefully! My husband and I have a bet going. I said she would have them by April 1st....we have 1 day to make that happen!! lol 
Yeah....that's the last time I bet on when a goat will kid *sigh*


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Her udder is starting to get lopsided. Is this normal or should I be worried?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it'll be ok. Just as long as it's not hard. How's she doing? I was hoping to get on here and see baby pics lol.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> I think it'll be ok. Just as long as it's not hard. How's she doing? I was hoping to get on here and see baby pics lol.


She is fine just as fat as a cow! Poor thing she is always the last goat waddling up the hill at feeding time. I can feel all of our other does ligs. Very well actually. I haven't been able to feel hers ever! I never felt around on them before she looked like she was about to Kid so I don't know how they felt prior to here recently but I can't find them! It's weird....maybe bc she is so much chunkier than everyone else? 
But no..no babies yet!! I've about just given up on her lol


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I actually got a picture in my head of her waddling up the hill lol. Poor gal, I hope for her sake she goes soon.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Still. No. Babies.

She is giving me gray hair!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Judy had some dark amber colored discharge today!! 
Maybe it's FINALLY time!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

OMGoodness! I can't believe she hasn't popped yet!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay! Finally! Hope everything goes smooth...happy kidding!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't believe she's been that big for that long! Fingers crossed. Come on Judy!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Biiiig bootie Judy! We wanna see babies!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck! I can't believe she held them in that long. O.O


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everybody!! I'm sure they will be we'll done lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not home to get pics but my hubby just called and said Judy just had babies! One was still born  it was a traditional buckling. The other is solid white and doing good I'm not sure about the gender of the healthy one. Ill post pics soon!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:fireworks: It's about time Judy! Congrats! Sorry about the buckling  Can't wait to see pics of mama and her new baby


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well she had a 3rd who didn't make it either. My husband said the buck who came out first was huge. The second was a lot smaller and the third wasn't even 2 pounds.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I know this is nasty but Judy has been trying to pass the placenta for about 3 hours now. She isn't making much progress with it. Is this normal?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That does not look like a placenta! Looks more like a kid! Touch it, Is it hard or a water bag?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Umm I think that's a kid stuck..!!!

Wouldn't u all agree


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

That does not look like placenta! Looks like a kid.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Has she had any luck passing it yet? How is she doing? How is the baby doing?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

It was another kid!! I it was bigger than the third but it's head wasn't fully developed. 
The ONLY baby that made it is doing good. He is standing good. I have seen him root around a few times but couldn't find the end of the teat bc Judy's udders are so low to the ground. I miked her and tried to get the baby to take the bottle but no luck. He is on the small side but is doing good. She has 3 boys and 1 doe.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Try and syringe some of the colostrum to the kid just to make sure he gets some.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would tube him if you can't get him to take the bottle.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So sorry about the others. I hope this little one thrives on all the milk he has now. Is Judy doing alright?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Bittersweet. I will hold their head while propping open the mouth and shove the teat in. Sometime they haventomlearnmoff the bat to kneel to eat. I hope he and Judy are well!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I'm really bummed. Idk what went wrong? Is it unusual for her breed to have 4 babies?? And the biggest buckling was still born. It just puzzles me. The babies name is Lucky. I really hope he pulls through!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's midnight my husband just went to check on them & he said the baby was nursing all by himself. He said only for a second. Just a few suckles on each side. But Thats better than nothing! Atleast Hes getting the hang of it. I'm not exactly sure how old Judy is but I know she is older. I doubt we try to breed her again.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

One of my boers had quads this year... Is it normal? Prob not...but its certainly not unheard of. She also had 3 boys and a girl. Little girl was born dead. 2 of the boys died before a month old. Its rough, I know...and Im sorry for your loss. So glad the little one is doing good!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the support....you guys are AWSOME!! 
Mr. Lucky made it through the Night and mom is doing well.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so sorry it was such a rough delivery....those ones are always hard. But at least Judy is ok, and you have a sweet healthy little boy. By the way, how is Ms. Judy feeling today?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! I am really sorry about the bad birth. I can't imagine how hard that is.

Any breed CAN have quads, it is just rare in some breeds. It is certainly not "usual" for Boers to, but not entirely rare.

Did you make sure the kid got lots of colorstrum?


----------

